# Microworms for baby bettas wanted!



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone in Atlanta who have microworms i can purchase from? I purchased a few from aquabid but they died off again. I need enough worms to feed baby fish for another week or so.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Dang I am too far away.I hope you have luck in finding some.


----------

